# Wishes from an android user



## Blackbrrd (Sep 22, 2011)

*The issue*
I have started using my android phone for reading and thought I might try to use it to read the first module of the Zeitgeist adventure path. It didn't exactly work out well...

My android phone is limited to 800x480 resolution on a 3.7" dispaly, so text-reflow is necessary. This could have worked out fine if you could turn off all the fancy stuff in the pdf readers for android, but really, they are quite lacking.

*My wish*
My wish is for a PDF that (or basically any other format) without borders, fancy fonts or anything like that. The simpler the layout, the better most likely. 

*Why?*
Why do I want to read a module on my phone you might ask? Well, it's quite convenient to bring along. This way I can read on the train, during lunch, etc.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 22, 2011)

Blackbrrd said:


> *The issue*
> I have started using my android phone for reading and thought I might try to use it to read the first module of the Zeitgeist adventure path. It didn't exactly work out well...
> 
> My android phone is limited to 800x480 resolution on a 3.7" dispaly, so text-reflow is necessary. This could have worked out fine if you could turn off all the fancy stuff in the pdf readers for android, but really, they are quite lacking.
> ...




Hey, don't blame this on the android, sounds like you got one of the cheap ones.  Go the market and download ezpdf reader.  One of the best around and will allow you a better user experience, though you may need to upgrade your phone in general.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 22, 2011)

Or get a kindle account and use their online service that converts pdf to kindle format...... 

Sent from my Andriod Moment using Tapatalk


----------



## enrious (Sep 23, 2011)

I've found that for most PDFs, opening it with the Nook app renders it like a book.  (assuming we're not talking about scanned image pdfs)

I don't bother using a pdf app on my 7" tablet or Nook Touch anymore - I just use the Nook app and all's right with the world.


----------



## Blackbrrd (Sep 23, 2011)

Gonna try the kindle-approach.

I do wonder if any of you have tried reading the pdf in mention on your android btw.


----------



## Ulrik (Sep 24, 2011)

Have anybody tried using the Kindle converter to convert the APs? My experiences with converting pdfs to ebooks haven't been stellar, but I mostly use Calibre.


----------



## Blackbrrd (Sep 26, 2011)

It might just be me, but how to actually convert pdfs with kindle is not exactly straight forward...


----------



## Falkus (Sep 26, 2011)

Unless it's changed, you email a specific address at amazon with an attachment of the file you wanted converted; and an automatic system will email the converted file back.


----------

